

 Who is doing Kinect and whats the best way to start? - nchuhoai
http://www.xbox.com/en-US/Kinect/Kinect-Effect

======
pedalpete
This is a great example of Microsoft is supporting the hacking community
around kinect.

Though I wonder if there is a nefarious side to this in the long-term.

I suspect with the public history Microsoft has, most people developing
technology on Kinect as a platform are smart enough to know how to handle
Microsoft, and hopefully Microsoft's 'evil' days are behind them.

